# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne

## kevin

Hey , 

Heeft iemand hier ervaring met laser tegen acne ik ben van plan om een 
behandeling te doen.

IK heb actieve matig acne blijft de acne nu echt 3 maanden weg?

alvast bedankt

----------

